# An unexpected new addition



## Insomniac (Aug 21, 2007)

Snowy came to us today from a woman who got him from another family, where he had previously been living with a female and their babies. A predator got into the cage and killed all but him. Apparently his wing was broken a year prior to that and he has never seen a vet. He cannot fly but they clipped his wings, so he may be a be able to get a bit more lift once his feathers have grown out a bit... He'll be a good addition to our flock because we have a high ratio of females to males. He will be seeing the vet and will be quarantined before he is introduced to the flock. I took him out into our dog run for some fresh air and space to run around today, so that's why there's a dog house and toys in the pictures!


----------



## Insomniac (Aug 21, 2007)

I'm really hoping I can keep him with the other pigeons. The aviary is 6'x6'x10' and already houses two pigeons with limited flight abilities...but he's the worst, for sure. If I added a lot more perches, staggered so he can reach higher ones, and ladders, do you think he'll be okay with the other birds?

He needs a name, any ideas? They named him Snowy but we already have a gerbil named Snowy!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I think he will do fine in the aviary.
The wing looks out of place. Probably there isn't much that can be done for it since this is an old fracture, I hope it doesn't bother him much.
Glad this handsome fella has a good home now after all he's been through.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is a lovely bird, with a lovely tail, thank you for taking him in and taking such good care of him.

The wing does look out of joint, but if it is not drastically getting in his way-that he trips over it, there is not need for amputation. However, if he is tripping over any feathers that hang down to the ground, trimming them would be good.

I have a bird who also has an injury on her wing, and she can't fly anymore. I cut the feathers on her wing, which not only helped her from tripping over it when she walked, but it took enough weight off it that she actually holds it up better. She can almost hold it normal now, until she is stressed aand then it droops again. It also depends on where exactly the injury/break was and how it healed.


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

Considering all this poor little fellow has been through, and how fortunate he is to have come into your care, how about "Lucky"?


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

He does look like a very special guy and very pretty too.

I'm glad he is living with you and I agree with nbdyuknow Lucky seems to fit him to a tee.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

he is so pretty and he will be happy with his new flock...a name came up but it is sort of corney....I was thinking "Frosty" because his tail feathers look frosty to me and it is in the same idea as snowy.


----------

